# Betta with a loose scale



## wodesorel (Mar 26, 2006)

Just wondering if it's even something to be concerned about.

I noticed it about 4 days ago; she's got one lone scale that sticks up on the top of her head. She looks like she has a cowlick. She actually looks a little pathetic :mrgreen: . (Okay, so I shouldn't be laughing at her plight.)

I figure that she brushed up against something and it got stuck. But I also figured that it would've fallen off or popped back into place by now.

It's not infected, she's perfectly fine. Her dignity is just a little ruffled, I think. :mrgreen: 

Any thoughts?


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

Doesn't seem to be anything to worry about. Fish loose scales all the time and sometimes can take a few weeks for it to pop off. They may rub on things to knock it loose if bothering them . Just keep an eye out for discoloration or fungus (white cotton) if see either start to treat. IF need to treat only use betta fix.


----------

